# Ubuntu, Debian, CentOS - openSUSE



## jemand anders (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ist eine kleine Standard-Webapplikation (PHP, Laravel, Apache, MySQL) auf den üblichen Linux-Distributionen lauffähig? Ich selbst verwende openSUSE LEAP 42.3, während der Provider Ubuntu, Debian und CentOS anbietet. Ich möchte es nach Möglichkeit vermeiden VirtualBox mit z. B. Ubuntu zu installieren.

Grüße


----------



## merzi86 (18. Februar 2018)

Hallo phwert, theoretisch ja.
Es muss nur der Apache, PHP und Mysql installiert sein und die Entwicklung muss für die Versionen gedacht sein.

Also nicht für PHP7.x programmiert und PHP5.x installiert usw.
Desweiteren empfiehlt es sich darauf zu achten, dass PHP dieselbe oder zumindest eine sehr ähnliche Konfiguration auf der Entwicklungsmaschine und auf dem Server besitzen.
Falls dies nicht der Fall ist kann dies ansonsten später zu Problemen führen.


----------

